# "Emergency" fridge service



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We are due to go to France/Germany on 19th and Fridge is not working on gas and less than adequate (-5 degrees freezer and 8 degrees fridge) on electric. Gas takes 90secs plus before it holds the flame and although the flue has the heat and smell I am used to with a working fridge not a lot of cooling is happening.
Trying to get someone to look at it before 19th but all we can find via internet searching is people who cant look at it until August.
Can anyone recommend any Engineers? (pref in south east but willing to travel)
Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I had somebody out to mine a few years back, but he doesn't seem to be listed any more, but s&g - sompting seem to be listed for west sussex as domestic agents. have you tried them?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> less than adequate (-5 degrees freezer and 8 degrees fridge) on electric


Isn't that what Dometic would describe as "normal operation" in warm weather?

Some friends of ours were in northern Italy a couple of weeks ago and found their (Thetford) fridge wouldn't get any colder than 15deg with a daytime temperature in the upper 20s. They called Thetford who said that was about what they would expect and was acceptable performance for an absorbtion fridge during warm weather. 8O


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

You could always try fitting a couple of 100mm computer 12 volt fans to the cooling fins at the back of the fridge. We did this some 6 years ago on our last van. You can fit the fans to the fridge fins with tie wraps. Worked very well. Fans about £6 each from maplin. We have also fitted these fans to our latest van.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

bognormike said:


> I had somebody out to mine a few years back, but he doesn't seem to be listed any more, but s&g - sompting seem to be listed for west sussex as domestic agents. have you tried them?


Thanks - I have had some work done by them and wasn't happy with the way the motorhome was treated.

Have trolled through posts and it looks like the mains operation is about right but need to get the gas working as we intend to be off hook for most of our trip.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The gas heat input is getting on for double the electric of either flavour, and is therefore pretty important.

We had the infamous spiders nest back at the start of the season, since that was cleared out of the burner jet the fridge has been great, it will freeze stuff in the main cabinet given time.

Peter


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Could Johns Cross not take a look?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Could Johns Cross not take a look?


Already tried them - booked up till August (even for Funsters  )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

colpot said:


> We are due to go to France/Germany on 19th and Fridge is not working on gas and less than adequate (-5 degrees freezer and 8 degrees fridge) on electric. Gas takes 90secs plus before it holds the flame and although the flue has the heat and smell I am used to with a working fridge not a lot of cooling is happening.
> Trying to get someone to look at it before 19th but all we can find via internet searching is people who cant look at it until August.
> Can anyone recommend any Engineers? (pref in south east but willing to travel)
> Thanks


You might have already done this but look at these (some not relevant)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well worth giving it a blow job - something you can do quite easily.

If the flue is blocked by soot then the fridge won't work very well.

There are some hints on how to do it on the other recent fridge thread.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You might have already done this but look at these (some not relevant)


Have tried nearly all of them thanks


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> Well worth giving it a blow job - something you can do quite easily.
> 
> If the flue is blocked by soot then the fridge won't work very well.
> 
> There are some hints on how to do it on the other recent fridge thread.


I shall be giving it one as soon as the rain stops.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Make sure that you don't get soot all over your face!

The B&W Minstrels show is so passé these days, let alone PC :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

try john clemson
07879 458415

very good and knowlegable bloke
may be busy but you can only ask

Phill


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Colpot,

Try www.motorhomeandcaravanservices.com based in Bognor.

I have used Darren twice now and I can thoroughly recommend him.

He is polite,courteous,punctual,honest,extremely knowledgable and also very reasonable and not registered for V.A.T.

He came to me at 0900 today and fitted a new pcb to our Truma boiler which failed on us in France last month.
Our van is just 3 months out of warranty !
We went to a Truma main dealer near the Belgian border on our way home and the engineer said it probably was the pcb but actually didn't do such thorough testing as Darren did when we got home.

I asked him today what was the main work he was doing at the moment and he said all sorts including bodywork on a caravan that had reversed into a fire hydrant,fitting tracker systems,motor movers etc,but also a lot of gas fridges had not been working correctly.

He is very busy but just might be able to fit you in,particularly if you are able to go to his workshop.

He is difficult to get hold of on his mobile as he doesn't like answering it when he is working.I called him at 0830 the other day.

You could always talk to his dad in the shop.

Good Luck,

Helen


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Helen - will give them a try.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Koppersbeat said:


> Colpot,
> 
> Try www.motorhomeandcaravanservices.com based in Bognor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation Helen. although Darren couldn't fit us in before we went away, he came yesterday and fitted our new fridge and has done a great job.

Colin


----------

